# Google +1 Frage



## Cusco (19. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe seit 1-2 Wochen die Google +1 Schaltfläche laufen, heute ist mir aufgefallen das auf der Startseite ein Wert von 75 steht, aber nur im Internet Explorer, bei FireFox und Crome steht immer noch 0. Und in Webmaster-Tools stehen ebenfalls noch keine Daten. Wie kann dass sein? URL ist http://www.goldsammler.eu/ Was steht bei euch?


----------



## JumpFrog (20. Juli 2011)

Sowohl Chrome als auch FireFox zeigen bei mir 0 an. IE kann ich leider nicht testen... Linux


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2011)

Cusco, die Frage ist, welcher Wert ist richtig.. Gehst Du davon aus, dass die 75 stimmen?

mfg chmee


----------



## Cusco (20. Juli 2011)

Hmm, hier ein Bild von der Schaltfläche unter dem IE.
Und ich gehe nicht davon aus das die Daten stimmen, denn bei Webmastertools ist auch alles auf 0.


----------



## Cusco (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr, bei meiner 2. von 4 Webseiten steht jetzt eine 1 in Chrome und FireFox, beim IE dagegen 0, also genau andersum wie bei der Goldsammler-Wepage. URL: http://www.edelmetall-verwaltung.de Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich mich bei Google nur über den IE einlogge?


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2011)

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/thread?tid=53343f38331efb0b&hl=en
bzw. http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/label?lid=1f91cc0e87a8ed93&hl=en

Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass Du beim Hersteller die schnellsten und besten Infos findest. Immerhin ist googleplus und der Button recht neu.

mfg chmee


----------



## CPoly (23. Juli 2011)

Setz mal die URL explizit


```
<g:plusone size="tall" href="hier die url"></g:plusone>
```




> If neither the href nor the link rel="canonical" are specified, Google will use the URL of the page as found in the DOM. This can sometimes cause incorrect behavior as the URL in the address bar can contain session IDs or other parameters which are not part of the canonical URL. Therefore, we highly recommend using either the href attribute or rel="canonical".


_http://code.google.com/apis/+1button/#target-url_


Eventuell liefert document.location.href nicht in jedem Browser das exakt gleiche Ergebnis (ein einziges anderes Zeichen, z.B. ein Slash am Ende reicht ja schon aus)


----------



## Cusco (25. Juli 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell liefert document.location.href nicht in jedem Browser das exakt gleiche Ergebnis (ein einziges anderes Zeichen, z.B. ein Slash am Ende reicht ja schon aus)


 
Ich habe bei goldsammler jetzt den href gesetzt und nun ist wieder alles auf 0, egal in welchem Browser.

Edit: Bei der Verwaltung habe ich den HREF jetzt ebenfalls gesetzt und dort ist jetzt alles auf 1 ebenfalls egal welcher Browser.


----------



## CPoly (26. Juli 2011)

Cusco hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe bei goldsammler jetzt den href gesetzt und nun ist wieder alles auf 0, egal in welchem Browser.
> 
> Edit: Bei der Verwaltung habe ich den HREF jetzt ebenfalls gesetzt und dort ist jetzt alles auf 1 ebenfalls egal welcher Browser.


 
Hat sich das also damit erledigt?


----------



## Cusco (26. Juli 2011)

Ich denke Ja.


----------

